# Peaches!



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello 

Do any of you know of any good recipes for using up peaches?  

Amazingly we have a peach tree in our garden   and tonight we stripped it of loads of beautifully ripe, big peaches   . We'll never be able to eat them before they start to rot, we're going to give some to our neighbours but I thought perhaps if I could make something with the rest they could then be frozen for 'as and when'. All I can think of is peach crumble, I assume you can have peach crumble  

Thank you, B xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

i think you'd be able to freeze peaches in sugar syrup in tubs. that way once defrosted you can use them however you want

Chris


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

What about slow roasted peaches? You could add any flavourings you fancied - vanilla, butter and brown sugar, orange, rosewater (once did a Nigel Slater recipe for apricots baked with a tiny bit of rosewater & other flavourings, served them with cream, very yummy) etc. You could add different toppings to them, i.e home made granola (easy to make & delicious), crushed almonds, toffee sauce, meringue or use them in an ice cream sundae or served hot with a spoon of vanilla ice cream.

Some recipes for baked peaches -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/bakedpeacheswithcrus_82371.shtml

http://www.jamieoliver.com/foodwise/article-view.php?id=2188

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/slowroastedpeacheswi_86200.shtml

- Greta.

/links


----------



## Midgetgem74 (Oct 23, 2006)

we tend to do same as brownowl said with plums off dh dads tree and boil them in a light syrupand then freeze in portions.  Peach cobbler and peach cake/sponge could be good too

Good luck x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

How about peach jam? Or you could buy some bottling jars, and make peaches in Brandy (or some other liquor) and give them out as Christmas presents. If you haven't done it before, yes you do have to waterbath the peaches in Brandy to expel the excess air, or the remaining air turns any peaches not covered by liquid, brown. Not pretty.

I use the following bottling jars - Kitchen Craft Jars Home Discovery Preserving Jars http://www.philipmorris.uk.com/dept/Food-Jam-Preserving-Jars The jars come with the sealing disks and screw down rinds, but if you ever decide to reuse a jar, you need to use another sealing disk (lid). I haven't found anywhere in the UK to buy the sealing disks from, so I mail order those from Canada. Everyone says they sell them, but they take your order, and send out a part delivery with the sealing disks to follow. 6 months later, I was still waiting for the sealing disks, so I cancelled the order.

Lakeland were selling screw top Kilner jars, but they seem to have stopped do those. Not sure why. It was a brand new product this year.

I prefer screw top preserving jars, to ones with rubber seals. Why? I find I can get the sealing disk off a screw top jar with a bottle opener. Once I have water bathed a Le Parfait preserving jar, and created a vacuum inside, there is no way, I can open it unless, I put the preserving jar in a pot of water, and heat it up, and then use brute force to open it. And the brute force may be my husband and I working together!

Lorna

/links


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

You can just skin then and freeze in chunks in little freezer bags ready for making fabulous bellini style cocktails - yum!!!

Take them straight out of the freezer, big slug of rum, spritz of lemon & spoonful of icing sugar - frozen peach chunks so no need for ice, whizz whizz whizz, and yummy scrummy in my tummy  

Cant believe you have a peach tree - jammy girl!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Peach crumble.....

http://www.nigella.com/recipe/recipe_detail.aspx?rid=12083

Whenever I've cooked it (admittedly only twice!!) I've added cinnamon to the crumble (my aunties recommendation!)

I'm liking Stalyvegas's idea of bellini style cocktails...... 

N xx

/links


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

puree a load down and freeze ready for weaning - great mixed with lots of other fruits and even chicken!!

i've got a lovely receipe for poached peaches with marsala and vanilla - yum yum!!

S xx


----------

